# Trophy



## Gabe42 (May 22, 2020)

What those the 🏆 next to your name means?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Gabe42 said:


> What those the &#127942; next to your name means?


It means you make a lot of money for Uber


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It means I'm so cool that I get to feel even cooler by having a cool trophy.


----------



## Gabe42 (May 22, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> It means I'm so cool that I get to feel even cooler by having a cool trophy.


&#128514;


----------

